# Question about heartworm



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

This question is about the heartworm test. 

For a mostly indoor toy poodle that never goes out in the evening or night when mosquitoes are out, do you all think I should put her on a heartworm medication, or just test her now and again before it cold in four months, and if she's negative not expose her to unnecessary chemicals?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t like giving unnecessary medicine so I don’t give it to any of my 2 dogs. I haven’t given heartworm in more than 30 years.

Look at the stats for your city/region and then you can decide if it’s worth it. Here we have like 4-5 cases per year...

If there were a significant number I wouldn’t take the chance. You have to weigh the pros and the cons.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have had friends who adopted heartworm infected dogs, and it sounded so touch and go, I would rather try and prevent. Could your vet get behind a reduced dosage?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In your area there are going to be tons of mosquitoes and I bet quite a lot of heartworm disease. Heartworms are horrible. I would never take a chance on having one of my dogs become infected.


https://www.petmd.com/dog/slideshows/parasites/five-stages-heartworm-disease-pets


https://www.guthriepet.net/blog/misunderstanding-heartworms/


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Heartgard Plus is very well tolerated. I have used it on many dogs without any issues. I would definitely use it if you have any cases of heartworm in your area.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You can give oral ivermectin rather than heartguard, you just need to know how to dose it correctly if you are concerned about over dosing your wee dog with too many meds.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I came across this site, Pet Health Network. 

One of the articles, Ivermectin Toxicity in Dogs. It was described as an amazing drug, but that "A genetic sensitivity to ivermectin can be seen in several breeds... due to a mutation in what is called the MDR1 gene." Poodles weren't listed, but "Dogs of mixed breeds that include herding breeds" were. I'm a little wary of ivermectin after reading how toxic it can be with the wrong dosage or if your dog happens to have that MDR1 gene.

Maybe the most helpful article to share is Revised Recommendations for Annual Heartworm Testing. 

Excerpt: "...While neither the heartworm antigen nor microfilaria tests are perfect, using the two in combination is currently thought to be the most reliable way to screen dogs for heartworm disease. Both are simple to perform, and all that is required is a small blood sample."

Bingo!

The basis for this is "Heartworm antigen testing detects protein particles that are produced within the reproductive tract of adult female heartworms.", while "Microfilariae are immature (baby) heartworms that circulate within the bloodstream."


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I always err on the side of caution, I have had two pets that either had heart worm when I got them or had survived it. One was my dear toy poodle Flower, who came from Texas with it and the other was my former feral cat Oliver NY state kitty, Flower came away fine with treatment and Oliver the cat had survived it on his own, leaving him with a heart murmur and asthma.

Ivermectin is problematic with herding dogs, my mom's sheltie ended up taking daily non Ivermectin heart worm meds versus the monthly, this was ages ago.

My use of Ivermectin in my poodles is something I do in conjunction with my vet, I do not want to take the risk, just takes one bite but I also don't them exposed to too many unneeded chemicals

My basic understanding of heartworm meds is it isn't a preventive but more like a wormer, because your dog already has them. I live in lake and reservoir country so lots of skeeters. Even Walter the cat is treated.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

It is my understanding that it takes 3 months after an infected mosquito bite for the larvae to actually develop into heart worm - and the monthly preventative doesn't prevent an infection it just kills off any possible larvae like a worming would. So since you asked if you could do blood tests instead of the preventative you would just have to commit to regularly scheduled tests every 3 months. If they found an infection they would give you the same heart worm meds that others give monthly (or every 3 months for some).


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Ignorance really is bliss when nothing bad happens. Ah, those were the days. Now it's fret and worry and think about potential problems that I never gave a second of thought about long ago. 

Boy/Girl Scout Motto never more apt in this age of global warming trends and more and more bugs: Be prepared.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I understand it takes about 6 months to detect heart worm after being bitten my a infected mosquito. I took in a dog with heart worm and the treatment is very hard on the dog. On another note my old chihuahua has not gotten prevention continuously, he will be 16 later this year and has tested negative yearly. We live in the South with lots of mosquitos but he rarely goes outdoors, just to potty and when younger for a walk. I kinda hold my breath each year. All my other dogs take heartgard and have for at least 7 years, my chihuahua also did when young. Never any problems with it. This morning it was Renns time for his heartgard, he wouldn't eat it, he does not like the nexgard either so later I will have to sneak it in.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Giving Heartgard Plus on the first of the month is the easiest part of my dogs' care routine! I say just do it


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> So since you asked if you could do blood tests instead of the preventative you would just have to commit to regularly scheduled tests every 3 months. If they found an infection they would give you the same heart worm meds that others give monthly (or every 3 months for some).


The tests for HW won't pick up an infection for 6 months at the earliest. So by the time they come up positive, the monthly preventative medications won't do anything for those adult worms. You have to go through the whole HW treatment which is very expensive, very hard on the dog and owner, and has the potential to kill the dog in the process. NOT WORTH IT!

I would absolutely rather be safe than sorry like others have said and just give the preventative. It is very well tolerated and will be out of her system in 24 hours. There are a hell of a lot more "chemicals" in the treatment than preventatives..


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree about not wanting to "over vaccinate" -- however, depending on where you live, I'd rather be safe than sorry. We have had occurrences of West Nile Virus here in the Chicago area again this year which is transmitted from mosquitos. You can also ask your vet about the occurrences of heartworm in your area. I have had 2 friends who rescued dogs who were heartworm positive and the treatment was terrible. I have always used Revolution (selemectin I think?), which recommended by Sunny's breeder in Canada when I first got him. It covers heartworm, flea and tick, which is nice. I have used it for the 6 years I have had him; just got his heartworm test yesterday and another 5 month supply. On this, I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------

